# Rollover Pass , Tips?



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got my license and I dont have a boat yet, so Im looking for some good fishing from land. Is rollover pass any good, what is the best bait, where to fish, what time ?
Bait shops near by? 
Anything helps, also any other places to fish would help


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

MasonForman said:


> Just got my license and I dont have a boat yet, so Im looking for some good fishing from land. Is rollover pass any good, what is the best bait, where to fish, what time ?
> Bait shops near by?
> Anything helps, also any other places to fish would help


At ROLLOVER PASS fishing from the bank you can catch specks,red fish , flounder ,black drum etc.fishing with live finger mullet,live mud minnow,live shrimp ,cut bait,dad shrimp,or fishing with artificial (GULP MINNOW GRUB 2", 3",4",chartreuse ,pearl ,red,pink black,GULP SWIMMING MULLET 4",chartreuse,pearl,red or GULP SHRIMP 3" ,4"pearl etc.).

Yes you can buy some bait at MISS NANCY'S BAIT CAMP at ROLLOVER PASS.
ROLLOVER PASS is the best place in Texas for fishing if you don't have boat .You can wade in surf or bay or fishing from the bank.If you know to fish you can catch many good fish here.

Good luck!!


----------



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

Jean Scurtu said:


> At ROLLOVER PASS fishing from the bank you can catch specks,red fish , flounder ,black drum etc.fishing with live finger mullet,live mud minnow,live shrimp ,cut bait,dad shrimp,or fishing with artificial (GULP MINNOW GRUB 2", 3",4",chartreuse ,pearl ,red,pink black,GULP SWIMMING MULLET 4",chartreuse,pearl,red or GULP SHRIMP 3" ,4"pearl etc.).
> 
> Yes you can buy some bait at MISS NANCY'S BAIT CAMP at ROLLOVER PASS.
> ROLLOVER PASS is the best place in Texas for fishing if you don't have boat .You can wade in surf or bay or fishing from the bank.If you know to fish you can catch many good fish here.
> ...


Thanks !! Is there a address or near by city I can put in my gps to help me get there ??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My suggestion would be to hook up with Jean Scurtu.. He is the acknowledged *"Master of Rollover Pass".*.. Buy him a lunch..and LEARN... His rep is impeccable and I bet you would enjoy the trip... I know I would..(if I wuz a half a century younger)..LOL


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Gilchrist TX 77617


----------



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Since we're on the subject of Rollover Pass...I'm a history nut and ran across this one.. Anyone recognize this...????:biggrin::biggrin:

*"Rollover Pass Hotel.. 1914"*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. One more and I'll shut up....:rotfl::rotfl:

One more I had in my files.. Rollover Pass during the famous 'Golden Croaker Runs' of the 1950's...Always happened on Labor Day weekend..and I made a BUNCH of them..Shoulder to shoulder..and you caught 3-4 pound croakers until you just didn't have no place to put anymore.. Seen some guys fill up the beds of their trucks to where they were spilling over.. Fished with cane poles..a length of any kind of string. a couple of hooks with a little red or yellow ribbon tied onto each hook. No need for bait...

MAN !!! some BIG tasty fish fries come about as a result of them trips.. Sit in the sand and filet fish and drink Grand Prize Beer until yore hands wuz bleeding..but by then..you didn't care...

Good times !!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


(sorry for hijacking yore thread , Young Feller...but ya know how old geezers are..Now get down there with Jean and get with it....):biggrin:


----------



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. One more and I'll shut up....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> One more I had in my files.. Rollover Pass during the famous 'Golden Croaker Runs' of the 1950's...Always happened on Labor Day weekend..and I made a BUNCH of them..Shoulder to shoulder..and you caught 3-4 pound croakers until you just didn't have no place to put anymore.. Seen some guys fill up the beds of their trucks to where they were spilling over.. Fished with cane poles..a length of any kind of string. a couple of hooks with a little red or yellow ribbon tied onto each hook. No need for bait...
> 
> ...


No problem man,, thats awesome!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> My suggestion would be to hook up with Jean Scurtu.. He is the acknowledged *"Master of Rollover Pass".*.. Buy him a lunch..and LEARN... His rep is impeccable and I bet you would enjoy the trip... I know I would..(if I wuz a half a century younger)..LOL


x2. Except the half a century part


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. One more and I'll shut up....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> One more I had in my files.. Rollover Pass during the famous 'Golden Croaker Runs' of the 1950's...Always happened on Labor Day weekend..and I made a BUNCH of them..Shoulder to shoulder..and you caught 3-4 pound croakers until you just didn't have no place to put anymore.. Seen some guys fill up the beds of their trucks to where they were spilling over.. Fished with cane poles..a length of any kind of string. a couple of hooks with a little red or yellow ribbon tied onto each hook. No need for bait...
> 
> ...


Thx so much for sharing this. I just can't imagine those people's line not getting tangled up w/ the person next to em. Hope you post more historical pics of this wonderful area or start a new thread.


----------

